# movie for all furries



## TelknorDragon (Apr 2, 2010)

Well I just finished watching a movie for any furry.  The Fantastic Mr. Fox  the trailer is here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2igjYFojUo  An hour and twenty seven min long and worth every one.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm _pretty _sure there isn't anyone one here who hasn't heard of that movie.
But thank you for the reccommendation.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 2, 2010)

What the cuss?

I love Fantastic Mr. Fox. Kristofferson's my fave. :3


----------



## Willow (Apr 3, 2010)

There are a lot of furry movies out there...


----------



## Taralack (Apr 3, 2010)

So have you guys watched Avatar? :V


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 3, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> So have you guys watched Avatar? :V


 
I enjoyed that movie.


----------



## JDFox (Apr 3, 2010)

I watched Avatar, and it was sub par at best.  I have NO idea what so many people saw in that movie, it just boggles the mind.  In fact, half way through I said screw the whole thing and started routing for the bad guys.  I wanted one of the mechs SOO bad.

But back on topic, I've never seen Fantastic Mr. Fox.  I intended to go see it, but I never did.  Guess that means good ole Utorrent is gonna get a work out tonight.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Apr 3, 2010)

I wanted to see it too :/


----------



## Bando (Apr 3, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> What the cuss?
> 
> I love Fantastic Mr. Fox. Kristofferson's my fave. :3



I enjoyed it also, Kristofferson was my favorite as well.

Quirky little movie, I liked the humor in it. Clustercuss


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

JDFox said:


> I watched Avatar, and it was sub par at best.  I have NO idea what so many people saw in that movie, it just boggles the mind.  In fact, half way through I said screw the whole thing and started routing for the bad guys.  I wanted one of the mechs SOO bad.



The visuals were "next generation" or somethin but the plot of the movie was complete garbage...Felt like i was in history class


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 3, 2010)

Fact: The greatest film since Surf's Up.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

JDFox said:


> I watched Avatar, and it was sub par at best.  I have NO idea what so many people saw in that movie, it just boggles the mind.  In fact, half way through I said screw the whole thing and *started routing for the bad guys.  I wanted one of the mechs SOO bad*.
> 
> But back on topic, I've never seen Fantastic Mr. Fox.  I intended to go see it, but I never did.  Guess that means good ole Utorrent is gonna get a work out tonight.



FFFFFUuuu- I haven't seen the movie and I wanted the army peoplez to win and kill the evil blue aliens.


----------



## shiveringpup (Apr 3, 2010)

i just finish watching the movie and it was hilarious.
blueberries for everyone!!


----------



## Takun (Apr 3, 2010)

Funny that I just watched it today after renting it yesterday.  Great movie.

I liked Ash the best though.  Poor kid was always ignored for being weird.


----------



## Willow (Apr 3, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> So have you guys watched Avatar? :V


Wanted to see it..never got around to it...want to...waiting for DVD


----------



## JDFox (Apr 3, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> The visuals were "next generation" or somethin but the plot of the movie was complete garbage...Felt like i was in history class



I agree with you there, the visuals were absolutely stunning and for that the movie gets an A+++  But the plot was boring and rather dry, I think a friend of mine put it best.  She said it reminded her of a bad Disney movie XD



Scotty1700 said:


> FFFFFUuuu- I haven't seen the movie and I wanted the army peoplez to win and kill the evil blue aliens.



I wont spoil it for you, but dude the Marines in the movie kick some ASS.  Bad guys are not, they had some seriously sweet tech.  The helicopter...things, whatever they were were sweet.  And the mechs, ohhh the mechs made me a happy camper.

Back on topic, I just finished watching Fantastic Mr. Fox (Took all of 35 minutes to download)  Good movie, I liked it.


----------



## zesty (Apr 3, 2010)

I saw that awhile back, and honestly didn't care for it much.  I loved the stop motion work, but I thought the movie was very boring with a few good jokes.  I did like the breakfast scene though, lol.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 3, 2010)

I've got Avatar on pirate DVD, it's shit, I wanted the bad guys to win.


----------



## JoeStrike (Apr 3, 2010)

I bought the 'Making of Fantastic Mr Fox' book - hardcover & $25 (!) but I just had to have it. Beyond all the production photographs it was filled with GORGEOUS concept art - paintings, storyboard sketches etc - that would've been right at home on Fur Affinity (except for the lack of porn).

I dug Avatar - visuals were beautiful & totally convincing - not a single frame in the entire movie that looked like it came out of a computer. As for the plot, it was an old old story - 'white man goes native.' Been done dozens of times, at least. (Dances with Wolves etc)


----------



## Altamont (Apr 3, 2010)

I actually love both of the movies. Fantastic Mr. Fox had an amazing style of quirky humor and some excellent animation, and I thought Avatar was incredible to behold.

And yeah yeah yeah, the plot was cliche and had been told before. But so have hundreds of other plots to hundreds of other great movies. I thought Avatar embraced the old-school story it had and told it in a way that was more interesting and exciting manner than many of the other "gone native" plots.

Mr. Fox: 9/10

Avatar: 9/10


----------



## Hir (Apr 3, 2010)

*sigh* Furfags...


----------



## LycanBlade (Apr 3, 2010)

im on the fence about watchin this one, on one hand it looks funny and prolly a good movie

but on the other hand i absolutely HATE the animation/art style of it


----------



## Smelge (Apr 3, 2010)

I would absolutely love to see Fantastic Mr Fox, if I wasn't y'know, over the age of 5.


----------



## Raiven (Apr 3, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I would absolutely love to see Fantastic Mr Fox, if I wasn't y'know, over the age of 5.


 
Trust me, it's just as much for adults as it is for kids, maybe even moreso.
And it was great!


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> There are a lot of furry movies out there...



help me out with some other good furry movies.


----------



## Mourningfall (Apr 5, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> So have you guys watched Avatar? :V




Despite the amazing effects, time and effort and such that went into making the movie, they could have at least found some decent actors, was I the only one disappointed with it?


----------



## Smelge (Apr 5, 2010)

What, Pocahontas *IN SPACE*?


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 6, 2010)

just watched fantastic mr. fox. it was good, little childish, but good. 

he's different, lol. he wares a cape and tucks his pants in his socks


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 6, 2010)

I had a dream that the fantastic mr. Fox DVD didn't have "cuss" in it, and instead they were just droppin the f-bomb and sayin all kinds of things. I'm gonna make that.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 6, 2010)

Mmmm, I got to see this again on Blu-ray. I love me some Fantastic Mr. Fox.

_You wrote a bad song, Petey!_

My favorite Wes Anderson film is still The Royal Tenenbaums though.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 6, 2010)

That was definately my favourite movie of all time. That movie affected me so much. I was saying "cuss" like 24/7. I wrote a song using the "high speed French train" chorus. You know the part with the little banjo. I just noticed, that soundtrack had a lot of good panflutage in it. My furson was kristoffersons twin. I was obsessed.


----------



## Takun (Apr 7, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> just watched fantastic mr. fox. it was good, little childish, but good.
> 
> he's different, lol. he wares a cape and tucks his pants in his socks



Yeah if you pay attention you see he's dressing up as that comic book character.  He's just *flails* different.



MichaelFoster said:


> That was definately my favourite movie of all time. That movie affected me so much. I was saying "cuss" like 24/7. I wrote a song using the "high speed French train" chorus. You know the part with the little banjo. I just noticed, that soundtrack had a lot of good panflutage in it. My furson was kristoffersons twin. I was obsessed.



Soundtrack is great, I had to download it.  Some Beach Boys, Rolling Stones, and the original pieces are pretty awesome.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 7, 2010)

I liked it better when it was called The Little Fox.  :<


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 7, 2010)

I saw that in the theatres when it came out.  I liked it, it was actually a pretty smart movie for something based off of a children's book.

Not as good as Where the Wild Things Are, of course. :3


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 7, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> So have you guys watched Avatar? :V


FUCK THAT MOVIE


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 7, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> FUCK THAT MOVIE



Dude

relax


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 7, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Dude
> 
> relax


Alright, all is good in the world. :V

I just...... ugh, need fresh air.
-saunters off to sit on roof-


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 7, 2010)

Mourningfall said:


> Despite the amazing effects, time and effort and such that went into making the movie, they could have at least found some decent actors, was I the only one disappointed with it?


By decent, do you mean A-list? I felt the actors did a fine job in their roles. Not every great movie has to star Meryl Streep, Brad Pitt and George Clooney.



Dyluck said:


> Not as good as Where the Wild Things Are, of course. :3


Sometimes I feel like the only one on the planet who thought this movie was a pretentious, faux-losophical clusterfuck.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 7, 2010)

Easog said:


> Sometimes I feel like the only one on the planet who thought this movie was a pretentious, faux-losophical clusterfuck.



Everyone I've run into that's seen the movie thinks the same way.  Sometimes I feel like I'm the only one who actually enjoyed it.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 7, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Everyone I've run into that's seen the movie thinks the same way.  Sometimes I feel like I'm the only one who actually enjoyed it.


Maybe we're both hanging around the wrong groups of people.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 7, 2010)

Easog said:


> Maybe we're both hanging around the wrong groups of people.



Maybe


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 7, 2010)

Easog said:


> Sometimes I feel like the only one on the planet who thought this movie was a pretentious, faux-losophical clusterfuck.



I think that everyone just sees themselves in it

which I guess explains why you feel that way about it

but what I'm probably trying to say here is _fuck you_ >:C


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 7, 2010)

iluDavids :3


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 7, 2010)

Man, people like to _really_ lay it on certain films. I'm a huge cinephile (no jokes) and I loved Fantastic Mr. Fox, Avatar, and Where the Wild Things Are. Y'all should learn to find the beauty in more films in general. :3


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 7, 2010)

ilu2 soggy let's never fight again <3



Fuzzy Alien said:


> Man, people like to _really_ lay it on certain films. I'm a huge cinephile (no jokes) and I loved Fantastic Mr. Fox, Avatar, and Where the Wild Things Are. Y'all should learn to find the beauty in more films in general. :3



so what did you think of porno holocaust


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 7, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> so what did you think of porno holocaust



A masterpiece. Wait, what?


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> A masterpiece. Wait, what?



I liked the part where the zombie choked that one chick to death

ON ITS DICK


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 7, 2010)

well that holocaust movie sounds. "interesting" but i have to ask what was up with the wolf part near the end of the movie.


----------



## furatail (Apr 8, 2010)

Sometimes I simply disagree with the masses about some movies. That disney movie "Up" I thought was awful yet I've not met another who has felt the same. Avatar was just "okay."
However, Fantastic Mr. Fox happens to be on of my favorite films of all time.


----------



## Lazydabear (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't know Disney's Robin Hood?


----------



## Takun (Apr 8, 2010)

furatail said:


> Sometimes I simply disagree with the masses about some movies. That disney movie "Up" I thought was awful yet I've not met another who has felt the same. Avatar was just "okay."
> However, Fantastic Mr. Fox happens to be on of my favorite films of all time.




I also really disliked Up. I enjoyed the part where the wife died and the old man grew bitter and that was it.  I'm a terrible person.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 8, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> well that holocaust movie sounds. "interesting" but i have to ask what was up with the wolf part near the end of the movie.


I don't know. It seemed like something that shouldve been on deleted scenes.


Takun said:


> I also really disliked Up. I enjoyed the part where the wife died and the old man grew bitter and that was it.  I'm a terrible person.



Lol. Tru dat


----------



## ShadeX (Apr 9, 2010)

i gotta see  that :3


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 9, 2010)

im gonna start using the word cuss now, to see if it will catch on


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 9, 2010)

The Fantastic Mr. Fox is one of my top ten favorite films of all time. Wes Anderson is, without a doubt, my favorite (alive) director. I've watched Mr. Fox at least ten times. Great, great film. Good soundtrack too.


----------



## were99 (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah the trailer's cool =D but...is the DVD available is the USA or In GB ? Please tell me that it's gonna be soon available in france, I want to see it =D, even it's in english ^^


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

were99 said:


> Yeah the trailer's cool =D but...is the DVD available is the USA or In GB ? Please tell me that it's gonna be soon available in france, I want to see it =D, even it's in english ^^


It's out in the US. Wal-Mart is selling it.


----------

